# Northern California



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Guys-anyone find anything in Nor Cal yet? I'll be going this week and will post what I find if any. How bout you all? Anything?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Taymad97 (Apr 13, 2019)

parshooter said:


> Hi Guys-anyone find anything in Nor Cal yet? I'll be going this week and will post what I find if any. How bout you all? Anything?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Plumas county here, I've found tons of verpa but no true morels yet. I've not been out for the last week though so I'm trying to get out there this weekend and at least walk some of the burn (dixie), we just haven't had any luck with rain at all.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

Taymad97 said:


> Plumas county here, I've found tons of verpa but no true morels yet. I've not been out for the last week though so I'm trying to get out there this weekend and at least walk some of the burn (dixie), we just haven't had any luck with rain at all.





Taymad97 said:


> Plumas county here, I've found tons of verpa but no true morels yet. I've not been out for the last week though so I'm trying to get out there this weekend and at least walk some of the burn (dixie), we just haven't had any luck with rain at all.


Crushed it last week at around 4500ft. On Monday last week I found around 200 along with some very nice puffballs. I went 3 times just a handful again on Wednesday and then another huge batch on Friday. 
I will try to post some of the pics…try the north facing slopes.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

parshooter said:


> Hi Guys-anyone find anything in Nor Cal yet? I'll be going this week and will post what I find if any. How bout you all? Anything?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


----------



## Taymad97 (Apr 13, 2019)

Beautiful! We live right at 4400 ft so I guess I need to get my rear in gear especially since we've now had some rain and snow the last few days. Temps have fallen quite a bit though so it's pretty chilly!


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

They’re already there if you know where to look. You might have to fight your way to a good spot. Lots of people looking when I was there. Those temps and rain should keep them from drying out. Good luck!


----------



## Mushroomsonthemind (9 mo ago)

Found a ton at 4k elevation


----------



## rossswhite (May 15, 2014)

I'm fairly close to the Caldor Fire area which was a giant burn last summer. Was up last Friday but seems to cold and there was fresh snow and more this week. Seems like a late start this year. Anyone else in that area?


----------



## Mushroomsonthemind (9 mo ago)

rossswhite said:


> I'm fairly close to the Caldor Fire area which was a giant burn last summer. Was up last Friday but seems to cold and there was fresh snow and more this week. Seems like a late start this year. Anyone else in that area?


Trying moving down in elevation


----------



## Mushroomsonthemind (9 mo ago)

rossswhite said:


> I'm fairly close to the Caldor Fire area which was a giant burn last summer. Was up last Friday but seems to cold and there was fresh snow and more this week. Seems like a late start this year. Anyone else in that area?


Caldor fire was decent size but there is a lot of area to hunt id get out of the snow


----------



## bigjohn14 (8 mo ago)

any mushroom buyers around Westwood and Chester area?


----------

